# Crawfish patterns for trout



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Years ago while traveling thru NY for work I stopped at the Cortland store and the employee there directed me to a little creek not far away. I had an ultra lite spinning rod in the trunk and rebel craws made by rapala. I only got to fish for about 1/2 hour and I caught several Browns that day on the rapala rebel crawfish. I was seriously catching these little guys about every third cast. No witnesses of course. Just curious if anyone out there uses a crawfish pattern for the trout. I read, watch and listen to everything I can about catching trout on the fly rod and I do t think I have ever heard anyone mention or discuss in any way using crawfish flies for trout. Just curious...


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Big browns love crayfish. Had lots of success sliding them along the bottom of some western rivers. They are very popular on the lower madison. Flyfishfood.com just posted a nice pattern recently worth checking out. Also check out galloups nancy p.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Meat- whistle !


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I've gotten steelhead to take a crawfish pattern on the Rocky River as recently as two weeks ago.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

wannabflyguy said:


> Years ago while traveling thru NY for work I stopped at the Cortland store and the employee there directed me to a little creek not far away. I had an ultra lite spinning rod in the trunk and rebel craws made by rapala. I only got to fish for about 1/2 hour and I caught several Browns that day on the rapala rebel crawfish. I was seriously catching these little guys about every third cast. No witnesses of course. Just curious if anyone out there uses a crawfish pattern for the trout. I read, watch and listen to everything I can about catching trout on the fly rod and I do t think I have ever heard anyone mention or discuss in any way using crawfish flies for trout. Just curious...



Hey man, If you go to the Mad river and cut one of their browns open, they will be full of dark crawfish. I use freshwater shrimp patterns in Michigan and black or brown buggers with heavy cone heads to me resemble them and I catch a lot of fish on those.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will have to try some wee- craws on the Rocky this year. It is my go-to bait for river smallies. They DESTROY them.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I just read an article in Fur-Fish-Game about a crayfish fly for big bluegills. Article had a photo of the fly.


----------

